# Replacing interior door panels



## DogEye (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey hey. I'm trying to replace the door panels on my '66, and I was wondering how to get the interior door handles off. Is there a catch or release of some kind?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You will hace a c-clip that holds the door handle on the shaft, if you've removed the window crank handles it's the same c-clip used for the window handles.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There is a special tool to push the c-clip back. it is a sheet metal tool that is flat and has a slot in the middle. Cost's about $3, and Kragens has it. You line it up with the handle and push towards the hub. To install the door and window handles, just push the clip all the way into the groove with the handle off the car, and you can just push it into place. It's really easy.
Jeff


----------



## DogEye (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Done.


----------

